# Flying with Polyhydramnios (excess Amniotic Fluid)



## dellie22

I tried to have a look to see if anybody else had posted this question, but couldn't find anything.  I will have a chat with my own midwife, but just wanted to see what your feelings were. 

I am 24 +4 weeks pregnant. We are due to go on holiday on the 6th October, but at our 20 week scan we were informed that I was carrying quite a lot of fluid. We have had a further scan and the consultant confirm this, but said that the baby looked ok. We have another scan scheduled for the 29th September.  I am also booked in for a Glucose intolerence test. 

We need to make the decision on whether to continue with our holiday due to this diagnosis.  Our flight is about 2.5 hours and otherthan being quite sick up until 18 weeks my pregnancy has not been too bad. 

We have taken out insurance to cover the holiday due to both my pregnancy and also the fact that I have Crohns (which is under control without any meds). 

Due to the diagnosis do you think flying would be cause for concern? 
Many thanks for your help
Adele


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

I think you would be ok to fly, but I think you could do with finding out how excessive the fluid is, as if something were to happen when you were on holiday, and you were to be kept in hospital (am thinking the very worst case scenario here) would you be able to cope with that?  I think you will be ok, obviously you'll get a better idea after the next scan, but I appreciate the fact that it won't give much time to cancel if you need to,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

